# Jalapeno cornbread recipe anyone?



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

Aaarrggghh! Trying to tweek my recipe. There are soo many out there on the web, but so far my recipe is either a bit too wet (not fully cooking in the middle) or too dry. The dry one was ok but still a little bland. Does honey help keep it moist? Thanks!:headknock


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't use honey, or the sweet corn bread mix - IMHO sweet and jalapeno don't go together.

Here's what I do.

Coarsely chop 1/2 yellow onion
Finely chop 2 pickled jalapenos (I like Trappey's brand)
Grate about 1 cup of cheddar cheese.

Mix all of the above along with the 2 eggs and the milk that the packets of corn bread mix call for along with 1/2 can of cream style corn. Once all of the wet ingredients are mixed together I add the dry stuff.

Bake in a well greased cast iron skillet or 9x12 baking dish for about 20-25 minutes until the edges are dark brown and the top is golden brown. Toothpick it to make sure that pick comes out clean.

It's always worked for me. The inside is moist, but not soggy.

Spread butter over the top after pulling out of the oven.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Mexican Cornbread

2 - Boxes Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix
½ - Pnd. Of Cheddar Cheese ¼" cubes
1 - Medium Onion Chopped
1 - Can of Cream Style Corn
1 - Pnd. Hamburger browned and drained
Trappey's Sliced Jalapenos in mix & on top.

Place a 12" Iron Skillet and preheat oven to 400°.
Mix together wet ingredients and then add the rest "it will be slightly lumpy".
When oven is at 400, take out the skillet and wipe it down with a thin coat of oil. pour in the batter and place additional Jalapeno pieces on top.
Bake for 40-45 minutes.
When it's brown on top, test with a toothpick and wrap with foil if needed.

Don't add eggs to this recipe. The Cream Style Corn adds moisture and helps bind it together.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Thanx!*

Guy,s
Thanx for the help. I will experiment this weekend. By the way,.....do you have to let the wet mix warm a little before mixing? I was wondering if that was a factor in the middle not cooking all the way. BATTER IS PRETTY COLD WHEN I PUT IT IN THE OVEN..None the less , i will report back.. :dance:


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Drunk Yard Dog said:


> Guy,s
> Thanx for the help. I will experiment this weekend. By the way,.....*do you have to let the wet mix warm a little before mixing?* I was wondering if that was a factor in the middle not cooking all the way. BATTER IS PRETTY COLD WHEN I PUT IT IN THE OVEN..None the less , i will report back.. :dance:


No sir, it just helps with the mixing.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You need to oil and pre-heat your cast iron skillet prior to baking your cornbread. This is a really important step.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

i use the jiffy mix and add jalipeno's and sugar to it.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Procrastinator said:


> Mexican Cornbread
> 
> 2 - Boxes Jiffy Corn Muffin Mix
> ½ - Pnd. Of Cheddar Cheese ¼" cubes
> ...


Messed up guys, it should have read "Don't add milk to the recipe".


----------

